# Which One Is Better?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Which spelling do you like better?


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Fury is my vote.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Phury is my vote!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Girth said:


> Fury is my vote.


Same here. If you use Phury you will be spelling it for people all the time.
Plus possibly explaining it. "What does PHURY mean?"
If it's worth all the aggravation then use it.


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Fury for me!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you realize how many people are going to call her Furry?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL GsdRaven. 

My vote is Fury. For whom are we voting?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

gsdraven said:


> Do you realize how many people are going to call her Furry?


hahahaha, that's ok. She IS furry. :laugh:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ShenzisMom said:


> LOL GsdRaven.
> 
> My vote is Fury. For whom are we voting?


My "foster" puppy, or my "rent, possibly own" puppy. :laugh:


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> My "foster" puppy, or my "rent, possibly own" puppy. :laugh:


OOO puppy!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ShenzisMom said:


> OOO puppy!!


I met her 2 weeks ago and definitly liked her, she was one of my favorites, Sinister got to meet her and her siblings and he was very good with them.

She will be with me for the next 6+ months until my puppy Malice arrives next year, unless I fall in love with Fury/Phury and decide I want her instead.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> My "foster" puppy, or my "rent, possibly own" puppy. :laugh:


 
Ok glad you cleared that up. I was so confused. I thought maybe you got your pup early so I was so confused why you didn't name her Malice. Then I saw your sig. and was completely confused.:crazy:

Btw, I like just regular Fury- simple and sweet you have enough things to do having a puppy you don't want the added stress of having to spell or pronounce Phury to everyone.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Like you are NOT going to fall in love with her!!! I already know the outcome.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> Like you are NOT going to fall in love with her!!! I already know the outcome.


I think everyone knows the outcome. 

I dont want to be a "foster failure" though.

But black GSDs are my favorite and I instantly liked her when I 1st met her. :wub:

We will see. I have the next 6 months to decide.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Fury for me!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Did I miss puppy pictures?


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

I like Fury because it is simple and spelled properly  But that's just me


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Woo hoo a puppy pic!

Awww, she's so adorable!!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Awwww. She is REALLY cute. But what happened to the name Willow?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Awwww. She is REALLY cute. But what happened to the name Willow?


If I end up keeping her, I didnt want to be stuck with the name Willow and I dont want to change her name down the road.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I vote for Fury. When I first saw Phury, my brain read furry. 

Don't worry, I gave my brain a time out.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I vote for Fury. When I first saw Phury, my brain read furry.
> 
> Don't worry, I gave my brain a time out.


hahahaha :laugh:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You could spell it Fjuri for all our Finnish friends


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Stosh said:


> You could spell it Fjuri for all our Finnish friends


I just pronounced it as "Fe Jury" :laugh:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Just a bad joke...


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

She is super cute...I like "Fury" too
Why do you foster her? is the breeder not wanting to sell her so you take care of her for them until a certain age? I think I would be a "foster failure" too!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Fury was a horse on tv (maybe in the 60's).

i like Phury.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i pronounced like you did LaRen616.

Stosh: you said it was a bad joke. it was funny.



LaRen616 said:


> I just pronounced it as "Fe Jury" :laugh:





Stosh said:


> You could spell it Fjuri for all our Finnish friends


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I like Fyurie myself.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Shawn too funny you said that because I thought that this morning when I read this thread but didn't want to add anything to further complicate things.... get out of my head! lol


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

cassadee7 said:


> I like Fyurie myself.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm kinda with Lilie. My brain didn't want to accept Phury.
I also sometimes do the data entry at my job so between the thirty something Bella/Belle/Belas (reminds of Lugosi) I tend to switch weird spellings to through the filter wrong.

Oh and we had a "Hune" (pronounced honey) The owner wanted to be original. It just reminds me of that old Steve Martin stand up routine:
where he puts a 3 in his name; the 3 is silent.
So I always laugh when I see "original" spellings.
That's just me though.


----------

